# Best TIM ?



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hey guys just have a quick question. So i got my Ryzen rig put together and i decided to swap the stock cooler for a after market tower cooler for better thermals. Issue the only tim i could fund around my office is some cheap paste rated at 3.17 W/mk which i don't believe is good. So what TIM would you guys recommend that performs well and is easy to apply.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 3, 2020)

these threads can get out of control but basically:
MX-4 if you don't want to spend a ton and get good paste; NT-H1 from noctua is also great.
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut if you want the "Best" (like 1-2C difference between the three and a few bucks between tubes)


----------



## SaLaDiN666 (Jan 3, 2020)

Noctua NT-H1 is pretty cheap and very easy to apply. There is also a newer version called NT-H2, but don't have any experience with it and it is more expensive. I would try the old paste first and see how it performs.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 3, 2020)

Guru3D Thermal Paste Roundup 2019
					

Thermal paste is an often-overlooked part of most computer setups. You can simply use the pre-applied stuff, or the thermal paste that comes with your motherboard, and still get reasonable processor t... Air Cooling for i9 9900K@5.0 GHz 1.35V




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm still an MX-4 guy for high end stuff.  It's the best balance, IMO, between ease of application, performance, and cost.

For random repastes of computers running stock speeds, I still use a huge tube of Artic Silver Alumina that I bought ages ago.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm still an MX-4 guy for high end stuff.  It's the best balance, IMO, between ease of application, performance, and cost.
> 
> For random repastes of computers running stock speeds, I still use a huge tube of Artic Silver Alumina that I bought ages ago.


This PC will be OC'd

On air right now but plan to swap to water


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Jan 3, 2020)

none of them would make any difference.
you'll have spikes and short periods of max load bursts (like when loading a large game from a fast SSD) 

you won't have a single °C Less or More if you do run Cinebench, playing a game or whatever. i tested almost all pastes over the years.

buy a fresh MX4 and you'll be fine.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 3, 2020)

Pick something cheap from that list. As you can see by reading any comprehensive review temp differences between major pastes are like 1-3C (including liquid metals).

Dont make this harder than it is. Your mount and case airflow are far more important than your tim. 

MX-4 2019 is my go to for cheap and easy.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> So what TIM would you guys recommend that *performs well and is easy to apply*.


Using those two parameters, almost any of the big brands will meet your needs. Arctic MX4 is my goto TIM, but even AS5 would work very well. As Earthdog referred to, the list posted by P4-630 shows that most of the TIM's in that list perform are within a few percent of each other under a serious load. Get the one you like and have fun!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Using those two parameters, almost any of the big brand will meet your needs. Arctic MX4 is my goto TIM, but even AS5 would work very well. As Earthdog referred to, the list posted by P4-630 shows that most of the TIM's in that list perform within a few percent of each other under a serious load. Get the one you like and have fun!


AS5 is poop in my opinion. Conductive and has a long burn in time


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 3, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> AS5 is poop in my opinion. Conductive and has a long burn in time


Myths.

1. It is slightly CAPACITIVE, not conductive.
2. It does have a long arse 'burn in' time good for 1-2C... it doesnt change much at all though, so what. 

There are better pastes out there, yes (though not by much, again, look at reviews), but let's get our facts straight, eh?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Myths.
> 
> 1. It is slightly CAPACITIVE, not conductive.
> 2. It does have a long arse 'burn in' time good for 1-2C... it doesnt change much at all though, so what.


I'll echo this.


Durvelle27 said:


> AS5 is poop in my opinion. Conductive and has a long burn in time


It was only an example. I still have a supply of it, and it still works perfectly. Certainly not "poop".


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 3, 2020)

apparently kingpin cooling has a paste out that's pretty amazing.  Haven't seen many reviews of it though.  Kingpin KPX.

Mounting pressure also has a huge impact on paste performance:








						Thermal Paste Round-up: 85 Products Tested
					

This much-needed update to our thermal paste round-up now includes 85 contenders. It's one of the most comprehensive comparisons available, so we hope you find it useful!




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## freeagent (Jan 3, 2020)

I like Thermalright TF8. On paper slightly better than kryonaut. Easy application, excellent performance.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2020)

Based on the review above the NT-H1 is a good contender outpacing the MX-4 but it's also cheaper than MX-4


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 3, 2020)

I recommend the paste that comes with whatever after market cooler you buy since you already payed for it.

I personally use Noctua NT-H1 when I do run out of thermal paste.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> I recommend the paste that comes with whatever after market cooler you buy since you already payed for it.
> 
> I personally use Noctua NT-H1 when I do run out of thermal paste.


Sadly i lost it as it was a small tube


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 3, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Based on the review above the NT-H1 is a good contender outpacing the MX-4 but it's also cheaper than MX-4



If you look at paste reviews they will all jockey for top stop and disagree with each other -- mainly because the pasting process/application makes more difference than the paste itself. 

Some pastes are easy to use (MX-4, NT-H1, Kryonaut) because they are pretty easy to spread -- I like these more, while others (Cooler Master MM, Diamond IC, TG8, Gelid) really depend on the skill of the reviewer to properly apply since they are thicker so you will see them either dominate or be very 'meh' across reviews.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> If you look at paste reviews they will all jockey for top stop and disagree with each other -- mainly because the pasting process/application makes more difference than the paste itself.
> 
> Some pastes are easy to use (MX-4, NT-H1, Kryonaut) because they are pretty easy to spread -- I like these more, while others (Cooler Master MM, Diamond IC, TG8, Gelid) really depend on the skill of the reviewer to properly use so you will see them either dominate or be very 'meh' across reviews.


I've used IC Diamond 7 before under water and it performed amazing but it was a pain to spread

Putting it in a zip lock bag and submerging under hot water help thin it out alittle but it still wouldn't spread easily


----------



## erixx (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy new year. Conductonaut is amazing. Just used it on 3 pc's. 15º lower than Arctic MX4. But not easy to use for sure.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2020)

erixx said:


> Happy new year. Conductonaut is amazing. Just used it on 3 pc's. 15º lower than Arctic MX4. But not easy to use for sure.


Is that liquid metal


----------



## erixx (Jan 3, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Is that liquid metal



indeed!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2020)

erixx said:


> indeed!


I'm afraid to use that stuff


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 3, 2020)

Noctua NT-H2 would be my recommendation


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 3, 2020)

I like nano diamond pastes. Antec Formula 7.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 4, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> including liquid metals



That has not been my experience.  But even I think liquid metal TIM is far too dangerous for anything outside a delid...  It can and will escape the mount site.



erixx said:


> Happy new year. Conductonaut is amazing. Just used it on 3 pc's. 15º lower than Arctic MX4. But not easy to use for sure.



It's my goto and 15 degrees is not unheard of but is usually coupled with a delid.  That's my most common use of it.


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 4, 2020)

I find the cost of thermal paste to be so negligible.. I always just buy what's considered to be the best. One costs 5$ another costs 15$, so I just skip pizza one night to make up for it whenever i build a new pc 
The G3D chart shows what to expect, you want to be slightly kinder to your CPU, skip pizza, if you don't buy the pizza instead!


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 6, 2020)

Avoid innovation cooling the CEO threw a baby tantrum on here  lol


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 6, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Avoid innovation cooling the CEO threw a baby tantrum on here  lol


link


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 6, 2020)

ShrimpBrime said:


> link











						TechPowerUp! Official IC Diamond Test
					

I'm not saying you're lying. I'm saying we need more people and we need more pictures from before and after ICD use. Something clear cut so we can move on in confidence to determine the cause. And I think we need a strong foundation like that because I'm imagining getting to the bottom of this...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 6, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> TechPowerUp! Official IC Diamond Test
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you're lying. I'm saying we need more people and we need more pictures from before and after ICD use. Something clear cut so we can move on in confidence to determine the cause. And I think we need a strong foundation like that because I'm imagining getting to the bottom of this...
> ...


I learned a lot about IC diamond CEO and company in just 15  minutes. Thank you for that. I feel I should remove my thermal paste (I'm using IC diamond) but I kinda need to transfer therms with it till I get some more. lol.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 6, 2020)

Dis is da kicker here:


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 6, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> TechPowerUp! Official IC Diamond Test
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you're lying. I'm saying we need more people and we need more pictures from before and after ICD use. Something clear cut so we can move on in confidence to determine the cause. And I think we need a strong foundation like that because I'm imagining getting to the bottom of this...
> ...


I remember that thread. I actually got a sample of that IC24. It dropped temps pretty decently and performed very well. But it did pit my copper waterblock and CPU. After that huge debacle happened though i stopped using IC and never looked to buy any of their products again.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 6, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> I remember that thread. I actually got a sample of that IC24. It dropped temps pretty decently and performed very well. But it did pit my copper waterblock and CPU. After that huge debacle happened though i stopped using IC and never looked to buy any of their products again.


Yeah, actually i prefer adding 1 degree higher with good PR than that one

Actually i have many pastes between $5 to $10
I dont want to spend too much for killing 1 degree celcius


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 6, 2020)

MX4 works fine for me but I'm sure there are others out there that are more effective. Liquid metal is scary stuff. It's gallium based.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 6, 2020)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> MX4 works fine for me but I'm sure there are others out there that are more effective. Liquid metal is scary stuff. It's gallium based.



Gallium, Indium, and other stuff technically.

Regardless, it's real issue is in it's name.  It is literally a liquid metal alloy.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 6, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Gallium, Indium, and other stuff technically.
> 
> Regardless, it's real issue is in it's name.  It is literally a liquid metal alloy.



Correct. And it's that liquid part of it that concerns me regardless of dubious reassurances.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 6, 2020)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Correct. And it's that liquid part of it that concerns me regardless of dubious reassurances.



Not sure who's reassuring you...  metal conducts.  Simple fact of life.  Liquid metal can spash conductive material everywhere.  Some people have methods to deal with this but I have yet to see anyone deny it.

Gallium is just a simple element.  It won't hurt you AFAIK, but your rig'll hate it.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 6, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Not sure who's reassuring you... metal conducts. Simple fact of life. Liquid metal can spash conductive material everywhere. Some people have methods to deal with this but I have yet to see anyone deny it.
> 
> Gallium is just a simple element. It won't hurt you AFAIK, but your rig'll hate it.



Precisely my point and that is why I find those "reassurances" dubious.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 6, 2020)

I've been using Gelid GC Extreme for all of my own builds for 6-7 years. If you look around online you can find the medium sized tube for around $10 (the one that comes with the useless spreader). It does take some practice figuring out how to apply it due to the consistency. I use a small blob slightly bigger than a grain of rice in the center of the heatspreader then let the pressure of the water block or AIO pump squish it rather than trying to manually spread it. For overclocking applications it works great which is why I keep using it.

For customer's builds and repairs I use MX4 or Arctic Sliver 5 because I still have large tubes of it on hand from before I retired a few years ago. AS5 dries and hardens with time. I know I'm not the only person who's pulled AMD CPU's out of the socket while removing an air cooler due to the AS5 literally gluing the CPU to the cooler. I learned to twist the cooler to break it free before removing it. MX4 doesn't offer the best performance, especially for overclocking, but it's cheap and does the job for non-critical applications.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> AS5 dries and hardens with time.


Almost all TIM's do this.


bobbybluz said:


> I learned to twist the cooler to break it free before removing it.


I learned to do that in the 486 generation of CPU's.


bobbybluz said:


> MX4 doesn't offer the best performance


Benchmarks, including the graph earlier in this thread, do not bare out that claim. With the exception of the liquid metal, MX4 performs within a few percent of the rest, a difference that will only matter in extreme overclocking, which the OP is unlikely to be doing.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 6, 2020)

Generation 486. I used a Tandy back in those days.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 6, 2020)

More importantly, what thermal paste were you using back then?


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 6, 2020)

I wasn't building back then. I've only been building for 20 years, but if I'm not mistaken I believe the recipe was the white lithium based stuff.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> With the exception of the liquid metal, MX4 performs within a few percent of the rest, a difference that will only matter in extreme overclocking, which the OP is unlikely to be doing.



So are you saying that a product offers the best performance when it is a couple percent behind the competition?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> More importantly, what thermal paste were you using back then?


The only consumer TIM's available back then were generally silicone based. They did a decent job when used properly, but they did effectively become a glue when they hardened. Some formulations even took on the properties of an epoxy.


moproblems99 said:


> So are you saying that a product offers the best performance when it is a couple percent behind the competition?


I'm saying it's not the crap that bobbybluz implied it is. It's an excellent performer as shown. 2 degrees will not make a difference in most overclocking scenarios, and it certainly will not make a difference in non-overclocking situations.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 6, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> So are you saying that a product offers the best performance when it is a couple percent behind the competition?



The original post reads as follows:

*Hey guys just have a quick question. So i got my Ryzen rig put together and i decided to swap the stock cooler for a after market tower cooler for better thermals. Issue the only tim i could fund around my office is some cheap paste rated at 3.17 W/mk which i don't believe is good. So what TIM would you guys recommend that performs well and is easy to apply. *

MX4 performs well and is easy to apply. Nitrous oxide will out perform most other fuels in a gasoline engine. It also will destroy the engine in the process. Raw performance isn't everything.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 6, 2020)

I settled on Thermal Grizzly Kronaunt


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 6, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> I settled on Thermal Grizzly Kronaunt



I've heard that stuff is really good. I've not used it myself.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm saying it's not the crap that bobbybluz implied it is. It's an excellent performer as shown. 2 degrees will not make a difference in most overclocking scenarios, and it certainly will not make a difference in non-overclocking situations.



Where did he say crap?



bobbybluz said:


> MX4 doesn't offer the best performance, especially for overclocking, but it's cheap and does the job for non-critical applications.





WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Nitrous oxide will out perform most other fuels in a gasoline engine.



NOS isn't a fuel...it is an oxygen adder/enricher.  A car engine can't combust NOS on its own.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> I settled on Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut


Good choice, a bit pricey, but great stuff!



moproblems99 said:


> Where did he say crap?


Perhaps you should re-read my post... Context is important.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good choice, a bit pricey, but great stuff!
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should re-read my post... Context is important.


Depending on the size its around $10 which isn't bad


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Depending on the size its around $10 which isn't bad


Is that for the 1gram or the 3.9gram? For the later, that would be a good price.
The 11gram version is $27, which is a good price considering what it once was, almost $50;








						Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Thermal Grease Paste - 11.1 Grams - Newegg.com
					

Buy Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Thermal Grease Paste - 11.1 Grams with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 6, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Depending on the size its around $10 which isn't bad



How's it working?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> How's it working?


Waiting on RAM before PC is backup


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 7, 2020)

For the record I said "For customer's builds and repairs I use MX4 or Arctic Sliver 5 because I still have large tubes of it on hand from before I retired a few years ago." and "MX4 doesn't offer the best performance, especially for overclocking, but it's cheap and does the job for non-critical applications." Nowhere did I ever say MX4 was "crap" and I wouldn't be using it if I thought so. I was the person who ordered it for work to use in the company's servers and PC's. I chose it for the best price to performance ratio for our needs and still think that's true. For my own 8 liquid cooled and heavily overclocked PC's I eventually settled on the Gelid GC Extreme for the few extra degrees of cooling it gives over others I've tried. It's a personal choice based upon experience with the products.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Just 2 days ago I switch from ArcticSilver5 to contuctonaut to the AIO.
Temps drop through the entire range of boost. 1-2C to idle, 2-3C to middle/gaming loads and ~5C to max load. Nothing too special. The max temps was 63-64C and now is 58-59C.
+25-30MHz effective boost clock for max load.
The system is open without a case so already was at best cooling conditions, rad is fed with 22-23C air.

The application of liquid metal was pretty easy for me. And I wasn’t afraid about licking away with the pressure of the AIO block since I did not overuse it on the amount and the board is flat, lying on its back.

It’s scary stuff tho... Easy to make mistake and splash it all over.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2020)

So many of these threads


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 7, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I'm happy there's an ignore feature here, I don't engage trolls or those who misrepresent statements.


100% agree.


Jetster said:


> So many of these threads


Right? It's not like benchmarks are hard to find...


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 7, 2020)

Enough of the trash talk, calling names, arguing, and dissing other members.
Keep it on topic! 
Take your personal spats to PMs.
From this point on reply bans and points will be applied as needed..

Have a good & civil conversation.
Thank You


----------



## erixx (Jan 7, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Just 2 days ago I switch from ArcticSilver5 to contuctonaut to the AIO.
> Temps drop through the entire range of boost. 1-2C to idle, 2-3C to middle/gaming loads and ~5C to max load. Nothing too special. The max temps was 63-64C and now is 58-59C.
> +25-30MHz effective boost clock for max load.
> The system is open without a case so already was at best cooling conditions, rad is fed with 22-23C air.
> ...


My system is open with a custom loop, with 480 rad. Before with 360 rad and normal thermal paste, I often got 100ºC during stresstests. Now I'm around 80ºC.
For only 2ºC improvement I'd not recommend Conductonaut. Or my case is a rare good one or your case is a rare bad one. I assume you applied it correctly.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 7, 2020)

With a couple dollars difference between the best stuff and cheaper crap that may have longevity issues etc. Cryonaut/Conductonaut unbeatable.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 7, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> With a couple dollars difference between the best stuff and cheaper crap that may have longevity issues etc. Cryonaut/Conductonaut unbeatable.



Actually, Kryonaut is rated at 12.5 W/mk, while Thermalright TF8 is rated for 13.8 W/mk and Thermalright TFX is rated at 14.3 W/mk

Its a common misperception, kind of like how people think Noctua makes the best air coolers.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Actually, Kryonaut is rated at 12.5 W/mk, while Thermalright TF8 is rated for 13.8 W/mk and Thermalright TFX is rated at 14.3 W/mk
> 
> Its a common misperception, kind of like how people think Noctua makes the best air coolers.


TF8 is quite expensive though


----------



## freeagent (Jan 7, 2020)

Looking at Amazon:

5.8g TF8= 24.99
5.55g TGK=  25.99


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 7, 2020)

TF8 looks super interesting.

Unfortunately even TFX looks like it's okish compared to Noctua pastes:






						Unboxing and Review of Thermalright TFX Thermal Compound | UnbxTech
					






					www.unboxingtreatment.com
				




I think conductivity measurements are a bit like CFM/DBA ratios in fans -- there's not a huge correlation between the ratings and the actual performance :/.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 7, 2020)

I haven't used TFX, But I did use NTH1. Went back to AS5


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 7, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Its a common misperception, kind of like how people think Noctua makes the best air coolers.



So what are the better air coolers?


----------



## freeagent (Jan 7, 2020)

You can look at Thermalright.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 7, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Actually, Kryonaut is rated at 12.5 W/mk, while Thermalright TF8 is rated for 13.8 W/mk and Thermalright TFX is rated at 14.3 W/mk
> 
> Its a common misperception, kind of like how people think Noctua makes the best air coolers.



In my own testing I find Noctua does indeed make some of the best coolers out there. I replaced an AIO with the Noctua DH15 TR4 and the CPU (1920X 4.2 GHZ OC) never goes past 55 C under load. The best part though is the fans are inaudible. In terms of TIM Noctua NTH1 and NTH2 are what I swear by.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 7, 2020)

I totally get it man and its all good. Everyone's setup and environment is different. What works for me might not be the best for you, and what works for that guy over there might not work for me. I don't want to push anything on anyone, I don't get paid, and really, I don't want to be that guy. I did have a D14 once, so I'm not a stranger to their product. If I appear persistent, its because I think its a good product. Especially since good reviews are few and far in between.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 7, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I totally get it man and its all good. Everyone's setup and environment is different. What works for me might not be the best for you, and what works for that guy over there might not work for me. I don't want to push anything on anyone, I don't get paid, and really, I don't want to be that guy. I did have a D14 once, so I'm not a stranger to their product. If I appear persistent, its because I think its a good product. Especially since good reviews are few and far in between.



I am not trying to call you out. The best coolers are all within 2-3 degrees c of each other.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 7, 2020)

Reviews are everywhere. 









						Best CPU cooler 2022: top CPU coolers for your PC
					

There’s nothing cooler than the best CPU coolers




					www.techradar.com
				











						The 140mm Slim Tower CPU Cooler Roundup: Thin & Light Done Just Right
					






					www.anandtech.com
				




Noctua makes some great units, as do others....

I cant believe we are 73 posts in a TIM thread (was over at post 4), lol... only at tpu!!


----------



## Flying Fish (Jan 7, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> AS5 dries and hardens with time. I know I'm not the only person who's pulled AMD CPU's out of the socket while removing an air cooler due to the AS5 literally gluing the CPU to the cooler.



I've been using arctic silver TIM ever since I had an Athlon XP 3200+ (or maybe a 1.4ghz thunderbird I can't remember) and i've never had this happen...in fact it's never dried out either, it's gone slightly tackier but...nope, not had any drying issues!

But i've been using AS5 for so long now I don't use anything else...I tried noctua NT-H1 that came with a cooler once and that DID dry out, wasn't a fan of that...had to re-apply paste after year. But with AS5 quite often I've applied it and then left it on for 4 years with no issue (apart from dust build up in the cooler but a quick blow out sorted that!)

So yeah...for me AS5 has always been apply and forget and doesnt really increase temps much over time...maybe 1-2 degrees max


----------



## Bobmitmen (Jan 7, 2020)

Has anyone checked the new version of MX-4?  Called 2019 version.  Looks much improved.  BTW...I use MX-4 on two of my systems...and works well.  I have read too many issues with Kryonaut causing scratching on the CPU and heatsink.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L9BDY3T/?th=1


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2020)

Bobmitmen said:


> Has anyone checked the new version of MX-4?  Called 2019 version.  Looks much improved.  BTW...I use MX-4 on two of my systems...and works well.  I have read too many issues with Kryonaut causing scratching on the CPU and heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L9BDY3T/?th=1


I never heard that before as to my knowledge its not diamond based


----------



## freeagent (Jan 7, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> I never heard that before as to my knowledge its not diamond based











						[SOLVED] Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut PSA (nasty scratching)
					

EDIT: matter is fully settled amicably, with the help of the very good @Thermal-Grizzly support.  What can I say. Pay premium price, get premium scratching on both IHS and coldplate. Delidded my 8700K, only to find out what just 3 days of Kryonaut did to my D15S and the top of the IHS. Good...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The company handled it well I think


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2020)

freeagent said:


> [SOLVED] Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut PSA (nasty scratching)
> 
> 
> EDIT: matter is fully settled amicably, with the help of the very good @Thermal-Grizzly support.  What can I say. Pay premium price, get premium scratching on both IHS and coldplate. Delidded my 8700K, only to find out what just 3 days of Kryonaut did to my D15S and the top of the IHS. Good...
> ...


Ahhh ok hopefully i won't experience the same


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Just 2 days ago I switch from ArcticSilver5 to contuctonaut to the AIO.
> Temps drop through the entire range of boost. 1-2C to idle, 2-3C to middle/gaming loads and ~5C to max load. Nothing too special. *The max temps was 63-64C and now is 58-59C.*
> +25-30MHz effective boost clock for max load.
> *The system is open without a case so already was at best cooling conditions, rad is fed with 22-23C air.*
> ...





erixx said:


> My system is open with a custom loop, with 480 rad. Before with 360 rad and normal thermal paste, I often got 100ºC during stresstests. Now I'm around 80ºC.
> For only 2ºC improvement I'd not recommend Conductonaut. Or my case is a rare good one or your case is a rare bad one. I assume you applied it correctly.


Yes, could be that... Your case probably is better than my *no case...*

I just wrote me exprerience. First off all I was already down 36C (100-64) for max temp than yours, how much could that be improved? And it wasnt 2C improvement but 5~6C.
We really cant compare your 200+W CPU with my 90W CPU and your custom loop with my AIO...
And the application was what it suppose to be. What did you expect? Το drop my temps to 50C or 40C?


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2020)

Bobmitmen said:


> Has anyone checked the new version of MX-4?  Called 2019 version.  Looks much improved.  BTW...I use MX-4 on two of my systems...and works well.  I have read too many issues with Kryonaut causing scratching on the CPU and heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L9BDY3T/?th=1



I guess you're referring to the newer MX-4 Carbon 2019 TIM.








						Arctic Cooling Inc. ACTCP00002B MX-4 4g Thermal Compound For All Coolers - Newegg.com
					

Buy Arctic Cooling Inc. ACTCP00002B MX-4 4g Thermal Compound For All Coolers with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




I've used it with everyday and subzero stuff - Worked just fine with either useage.
Easy to apply and spread too, best of all it's not that expensive.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 8, 2020)

Bobmitmen said:


> Has anyone checked the new version of MX-4?  Called 2019 version.  Looks much improved.  BTW...I use MX-4 on two of my systems...and works well.  I have read too many issues with Kryonaut causing scratching on the CPU and heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L9BDY3T/?th=1


Yuppers, bought some. The formulae seems to have been improved as it seems to perform a bit better, however I haven't run any comparison benchmarks in-house, so that could be on the subjective side. It certainly doesn't perform any worse.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 8, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> TF8 is quite expensive though


Cryonaut is good basically for 10 years + or forever as far as computers can be concerned. 

Don't know about the other stuff...


----------



## freeagent (Jan 8, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Cryonaut is good basically for 10 years + or forever as far as computers can be concerned.
> 
> Don't know about the other stuff...


Sure why not? You sound like you’ve never heard of Thermalright before.


----------



## budgetgaming (Nov 15, 2020)

result is almost the same, I tried it on my laptop, but KIngpin is much cheaper then Krynout, sometimes deepens on how you apply you TIM, but frankly kingpin can ake my idle temperature to 45 degree, Krynout 47. I dont have any luck with thermalright maybe a desktop is much better application for it.


----------

